# Your '08 Archery Resolutions



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Now that '07 is almost gone, what are your '08 Archery Resolutions? 

On a recent business trip I re-read Lanny Bassham's 'With Winning In Mind'. I realized my mental approach is what I will concentrate on.  What about you?


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Just having fun, no matter how I might be shooting. Just having fun and enjoying my life is enough.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

TRy not to cry the next time i miss a 175-180 P&Y 10 pointer weighing 250 lbs.........................if ever again! at 35 yds...........broadside.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Get more consistant! What else? (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Well*

Lets see
1. have as much fun as I did this year
2. hopefully buy a new bow
3. meet more at'ers at shoots that I go to
4. beat scott starnes (at something)
5. win my 2nd tournament


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

1)get 58-59x consistant on the 5spot
2)get high 30's x consistant on the 3spot
3)get more aggressive on the trigger phase and shoot at a faster pace
4)get rid of my stage fright and relax within the first 2 ends rather than the first 5 ends.
5)have less random, concentration blowing thoughts during shot exectution


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*08 Goals*

1: Make the cut at LAS
2: Shoot at least one outdoor fita event
3: Carry a 530 or higher average on the field course. 
4: Shoot a 535 or better at the hillbilly shoot.
5: Help Virginia beat maryland again in states 
6: TBD


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Shoot more, shoot more often (competitively)


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Resolution:

Get my 12-year old grandson to shoot with me more often!! Everything else will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Get more confidence in *MY* Shot!! :tongue:

......some of the advise I ve gotten from people *on the shooting line* has sent my scores into the celler.:embara:

Maybe find a coach.:darkbeer:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Merry Christmasr*



henman said:


> Just having fun, no matter how I might be shooting. Just having fun and enjoying my life is enough.




Me thinks i will have to agree with this one right here^.:wink: AC


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

No more 3D's, field only. If it is going to take 3 to 4 hrs to shoot a course I might as well shoot some arrows instead of 1 every 20min.


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

1) break 336 on the field course
2) enter a few competitions
3) consistently put 8 out of 8 arrows into the McKenzie turkey at my club from 65 yards.

I shoot barebow recurve.


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

1380 on a full fita
Defend my PA state FITA title
make the USAT Team
shoot more 3D


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

'08....improve my skills
'09....ALOT !!!!!


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wait for 09*

I guess I will have to wait till 09 to pick the bow up and have some more fun.
Going to take a trip that will have me gone for a good while.
Will probably have a Pre deployment sale in the next couple of weeks when more info is finalized.
Tim


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i found that the more fun i have the more my score will go up:wink::darkbeer::darkbeer:

have more fun


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

1moyard said:


> I guess I will have to wait till 09 to pick the bow up and have some more fun.
> Going to take a trip that will have me gone for a good while.
> Will probably have a Pre deployment sale in the next couple of weeks when more info is finalized.
> Tim[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*08 Resolutions*

Relax and enjoy the shoot I'm participating in, instead of feeling anxious to get through it. Win a regional shoot, and win a state shoot. Travel to more shoots and meet other shooters.


----------



## Waldo53 (Nov 26, 2006)

*08*

Have at least as much fun next year as I did this year
Buy a new longer ata bow, target sight and scope
Shoot 300 in my spot league
get wicked good at the 80 yarder
Take more time between shots
Travel to a couple tournaments


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*pledge*

I pledge to line up and shoot one arrow at a time where the X crosses.

Appreciate each moment.

Yardage Yardage Yardage.


----------



## hawk2hunt (Oct 22, 2005)

300 60x been close but yet so far 300 57x


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

1) Finish off refining my shot sequence........ it's sooooo close 
2)Shoot 300 60X in practice, and treat it like it's no big deal.
3)Shoot more confident in competition, don't let my head beat me.
4) Make up the one point deficit I had on Bowtie at Hill Billy Hill :tongue:
5) Defend my one point win against Bowtie at Redding this year 
6) Learn how to shoot a damn outdoor Fita properly, without my head up my butt


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*my .06*

Try to make it through the year standing on the green side of the grass.:angel:

Have as much fun as i did this year.:thumbs_up AC


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sit on the porch with the big dogs as much as possible.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, I started this thread...it's the last day of '07...so here i go.

Indoors: Get that long awaited 300 in BHFS. Concentrate on shooting X's as my friend Brown Hornet has suggested.

Field: Consistently shoot in the teens in BHFS. Strive for the 20's. I've done it in the past.

Personal: Meet more of my fellow ATers at the Hillbilly Shoot this year. :wink: And as many of you have suggested: Have fun!!! 

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> *1: Make the cut at LAS*
> 2: Shoot at least one outdoor fita event
> 3: Carry a 530 or higher average on the field course.
> 4: Shoot a 535 or better at the hillbilly shoot.
> ...


Change to, shoot the best I can. Try and make the cut.


----------

